# My Latest Works!



## lumberjackchef (Apr 17, 2008)

Here are some of my latest carvings. Keep in mind all you newbies or those pondering that adventure out into the chainsaw carving experience. This is what will happen if you try it out, you'll get hooked, and before you know it, you'll need another saw (of course), more logs (you can never have quite enough), and these things carvings will be comin out yer ears. And oh yeah, thanks for all of the info, assistance, and positive feedback over my short couple of years of being a member here. Everyone here has had something to do with these carvings even being possible. From knowing what protective gear I should have, what size saw I need for each job done, how to adjust a carb, how to rebuild the saw, how to make my own ripping chain, how to control the addiction of chainsaw collecting (LOL! like thats actually possible)and the list goes on & on & on. I can't even begin to thank you all enough. It has by far been the most rewarding thing I've ever done. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## country boy (Apr 17, 2008)

wow you truely are a talented person awesome work!!!!


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice work!!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Apr 18, 2008)

Great job !

Thanks for posting your work !


----------



## olyman (Apr 18, 2008)

this place---causing chainsaw addiction?? you sure you didnt get it from somewhere else?????????????   i know the feeling well-------


----------



## Sprig (Apr 18, 2008)

ME LIKE!!!  

(yer gonna give that first bear a hook fer his little bitty arms  )


(jk/jk)



Serge


----------



## RDT (Apr 18, 2008)

NICE !


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 18, 2008)

Super nice.


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 19, 2008)

Good work.


----------



## big daddio (Apr 19, 2008)

nice bears. just checked out some of your other work on the millin' site. you got some real talent man.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 19, 2008)

very impressive work. wish i was that talented. How much time goes into something like that and what would you sell it for?


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 20, 2008)

gremlin said:


> How much time goes into something like that



33" Standing Bear....3 hours- Holding out for the best offer! It recently got 15 bids on ebay with a high bid of 73.99- but didn't want to let it go for that. I'm thinkin at least a hundred.

30" Turtle/Bear .......4 hours- sold for 157.00 + shipping on ebay

21" Signpost Bear.....1.5 hours- sold for 49.00 + shipping on ebay



gremlin said:


> and what would you sell it for?



usually whatever the bidders on ebay are willing to pay......

so far the magic number seems to be around $30-$40 per hour, and compared to most internet prices that I've seen I'm lettin em go for a steal! But I cant exactly complain $30-$40 an hour is twice and then some what I'm used to making per hour !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gremlin (Apr 20, 2008)

lumberjackchef said:


> 33" Standing Bear....3 hours- Holding out for the best offer! It recently got 15 bids on ebay with a high bid of 73.99- but didn't want to let it go for that. I'm thinkin at least a hundred.
> 
> 30" Turtle/Bear .......4 hours- sold for 157.00 + shipping on ebay
> 
> ...





wow seems like it would take longer than that. and sure seems like they would be worth more than that


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 20, 2008)

I carved a chair once. It was so ugly my mom made me cut it off five min. latter. It was her house 

Nice work!!! You'll have to pm me where you are at so I can bring the boy down to see it sometime!


----------



## gremlin (Apr 20, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> I carved a chair once. It was so ugly my mom made me cut it off five min. latter. It was her house
> 
> Nice work!!! You'll have to pm me where you are at so I can bring the boy down to see it sometime!



ha probly better than i could have ever done


----------



## Bowtie (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice work, fellow Kansan!


----------

